# Malibu X-factor, Hobie Mirage Outback



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I am a big guy- 6-1, 285, and had been working with a guy to get a brand new Malibu X-Factor with a rudder and the x-wing rails installed. I am supposed to pick it up tomorrow. Today I found a deal on a used Hobie Mirage Outback with a bunch of accessories. Which will I enjoy having more, the stability and capacity of the Malibu, or the mirage drive? I never considered a Hobie, they figured to be out of my price range. The x-factor is 2.5 feet longer, but they both weigh about the same. I am concerned about the stability of the Outback because of my size. I am stressed (in a good way) that this Hobie popped up at the last minute. What should I do?



Oh yeah, they are about the same price.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell ya what I'll do for ya, you send me the location of that Outback and I will narrow down your choices by at least 50% and won't charge ya a dime!!!


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

The Hobie is in Stockbridge GA(craigslist). I wont be needing it.



My new toy---






























Now the fun begins....


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

nice yak....but shoulda went with the peddles its a whole new world...jmhooke


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

But can your Hobie do this 








or this?


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess they have a trolling motor on them? Pretty wild ride.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

...that malibu does look pretty sick i must say...all it needs is peddles lol


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice yak Sniv. Dang, that poling platform is wild.

Hope to meet you on the water some day. If anyone is interested in talking about how to rig kayaks we will be having several demo events over the next few weeks.

Apr 4 demo at Key Sailing on P'cola beach
Apr 9 Seminar at West Marine on Davis Hwy (across from Univ Mall)
Apr 18 (tentative) at Academy 

Each event will have several rigged kayaks to show and yak anglers discussing their yaks.

This is all in preparation for our May 9th kayak fishing tourney.

Hope to see you there.

Ted


----------



## bama-peach (Jun 29, 2008)

hey man.. you made a good choice..

dont worry, peddling isnt as good as it sounds.. had a hobie for a while but sold it and ended up getttin an X factor just like yours..

you'LL be very happy with it


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Took it out on Lake Lanier today. No slime, but lots of fun! She's real stable, I climbed all over her. I am very happy.


----------



## bama-peach (Jun 29, 2008)

sounds great!!

lake lanier is my old stompin grounds.. where did u put in at? i used to fish young deer creek all the time


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I put in over at my dad's place, near Burton Mill. I live 10 min from the water, so I'll be out there all the time. Time to work on my striper skills!


----------



## madach (Feb 9, 2008)

The malibu kayaks are very popular here in San Diego. Their designs are well thought out for fishing. I think that my hobie revo is a better kayak for me with the pedal drive, however, that trolling motor on theXfactor is radical. How much does it cost and when are you getting yours?


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

I think you'll like the xfactor. I don't like the lines on an outback. There are some places you can't "peddle" and will have to paddle it like a kayak should be done. The revoand adventure have better lines but don't think you can forget about paddling.

Thought I wanted a Hobie until I fished with a buddy and his adventure yesterday. Too much of a PITA for me. Too shallow over there, need to adjust the peddles, my rudder is not working right, etc.

I like the xfactor and had thought about getting a new boat, but will stick with my OK prowler for now.


----------

